# M12 Fuel vs M18 Fuel Impact Driver



## Romero (Oct 17, 2013)

As we all know, the Milwaukee Fuel line offers tools that have great performance and reliability. Is there really a big difference between the m18 fuel and the m12 fuel impact driver? I like that the m12 is smaller and lighter, but would it be powerful enough for residential/commercial work? Here are the specs:

*M12 Fuel Impact Driver:*









*M18 Fuel Impact Driver:*


----------



## Stumped (Jan 21, 2015)

Neither of your spec images have the one spec that matters, torque.

I believe the M12 is 1,200in-lbs while the M18 is 1,600in-lbs.

In my opinion, the M12 is more than powerful enough for an electrician, I use it for all my fastening as well as drilling with Bosch Daredevil self-feeding spade bits.

If you were a carpenter who was driving larger and longer screws or lag bolts all day, than the M18 might come in handy, but I haven't found a single thing that my M12 couldn't handle while doing electrical work.

Just to give a frame of reference, the typical Dewalt 18V drill has around 550in-lbs of torque. I believe the most powerful Milwaukee 18V Fuel drill has 725in-lbs of torque. So the 1,200in-lb M12 impact will handle most of what you need.


----------



## Romero (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Im starting to lean towards the m12 fuel. 1,200in-lbs is pretty powerful for a 12v. I think the M12 Fuel is more than enough for me since i'm just getting into the trade. I can always upgrade later if i need to.


----------



## CrimsonColin (Nov 15, 2014)

I have and love both, I keep the m12 handy for day to day tasks and the m18 as backup in the big tool box. As mentioned, torque is why we love impacts over most drills (I do anyway) and the m12 packs as much punch as some 18 volt models. For electrical tasks I haven't run into anything where the m12 couldn't handle the task and I felt compelled to swap over to the m18. I use the m18 when I need lots of runtime or driving lots of heavy duty tasks. 

As a reference, I use the m12 in speed 1 for tightening screws and speed 2 for fastening and driving (mostly self tapping screws in metal). Batteries last fine though I use the extended batteries and get a couple days from a charge. The first day I had it, I decided to see what it could do by driving 3 inch self tapping hex head screws through drywall, 2 sheets of plywood and a metal stud to hang boxes in an electrical room, it didn't even slow down when it hit the metal :thumbsup: haven't doubted it since.

The 12 volt is much lighter and handles easily at the expense of a bit of power but still plenty of power, whereas the 18 volt has a ton of power and much longer runtime at the cost of being larger and heavier which you may consider if you plan to clip it to the belt all day. 

Just my two cents on both products, hope you find some info useful to you


----------



## Romero (Oct 17, 2013)

That is very useful info! That is exactly what I plan to do, carry a 12v on me all day and have a 18v for heavier jobs.


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

There was a sale on the m18 set when I bought mine. I love Milwaukee. Both my impact and drill are more than I could ask for. One charge lasts me a few days of whatever I need. 

I have no experience with any m12 products except the hackzall. But If it's as good as these guys say I'd go with it.

If weight doesn't really matter to you, as it doesn't really matter to me, the m18 will be your best friend.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Go with the M12. If you need to drill big gnarly holes, your employer should provide a big gnarly drill.


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

99cents said:


> Go with the M12. If you need to drill big gnarly holes, your employer should provide a big gnarly drill.



Or get one of these 










:laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

My apprentice has a wimpy little Ryobi drill. That's all I expect. If she wants the big guns, I supply them.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i have both...

the 12 is the only one i use.


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

I too have both...I use my fuel 12 pretty much daily and truthfully can't remember the last time I used the 18.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

If your running construction screws, the M12 won't hold a candle to the M18. If your just using it to mount boxes, straps etc. the M12 is the way to go. I've got both.


----------



## Avwizz (Feb 20, 2014)

I've got both, use the m12 98% of the time. It's one of the best tools I've ever owned!


----------



## ggrumpy (Sep 30, 2014)

Both if you can afford it, if not start with the 12V. I use my 12V way more then I use the 18V. They both have a time and place where they shine.


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

I have both, and use the M12 probably 90% of the time. Both sip from their batteries, but it boggles my mind how infrequently I have to recharge my M12 with an XC (3Ah) battery in it. 

The M18 you'll want to use hearing protection if using it a lot, it is very loud.


----------



## Nschtib (Dec 10, 2014)

Except when going into beams (in which case the M12 can do it perfectly fine, just with a little more effort and battery usage), I don't find myself using my M18 much, as the M12 has the perfect amount of power and feels fantastic in your hand all day. Small amount of weight to clip onto your belt, can fit in small places, and your arm doesn't get tired. It's absolutely fantastic


----------

